# MRV/DECA manual



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
Is there a MRV/DECCA document similar to the "SWM FIELD OPERATIONS TRAINING" manual ?

Thanks
SSTV
since 94


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry, but I have to ask what DECCA is? 

I don't know if any manual for MRV/DECA installations have been released.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

only thing is our First Look:
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA First Look.pdf


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> only thing is our First Look:
> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA First Look.pdf


The first look was very useful to me yesterday when trying to explain to the installers they could still install DECA without the DECA BroadBand Adapter. They wouldn't believe me that it would work with a regular DECA adapter to access the internet and after it did they all wanted a copy of the first look.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The materials are readily available for those that should have it (installers and sups).


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

RobertE said:


> The materials are readily available for those that should have it (installers and sups).


Well no kidding, obviously he isn't an installer or he wouldn't be asking. Maybe he would like to have it so he can do his own self install.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

OK, I have found bits and pieces of info but not a nice tidy package. So thanks everyone.

SSTV 
since 94


----------

